# unser Traum - Schwimmteich



## Gartenbiene (15. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte auch gerne unseren 1.jährigen Schwimmteich kurz vorstellen.
Geplant war er schon länger, umgesetzt haben wir ihn dann letztes Frühjahr.

Die genauen Maße weiß ich leider nicht auswendig, er ist auf jeden Fall bis auf die Oberflächenreinigung - damit der Bachlauf auch zu Wasser kommt - techniklos.

An der tiefsten Stelle ist er knapp 3m und wir haben ihn mit einer Gartenprofifrau in die Realität umgesetzt. Die Folie hat 2mm und wurde maßgeschneidert und vor Ort geschweißt.

Wir haben einen Schwarm Bitterlinge eingesetzt und einige Teichmuscheln. Sonst darf hier jeder Frosch - __ Wechselkröte - Libelle - Gelbbrandkäferchen - __ Molche etc. einziehen und das Leben genießen 

Der Zaun steht als Schutz für unsere Nichtschwimmer -->unsere Kinder sowie Bully´s englischer+französischer Herkunft ;-)

An den Schwimmteich grenzt der Fischteich, dort leben 4 Kois und einige Goldis. Die hatten wir schon früher als wir noch unsere kleineres "nur Fisch" Biotop hatten.

Wir erfreuen uns täglich an der tollen Natur, die wir jetzt direkt von der Terrasse aus erleben dürfen und finden jeden Besuch bei unseren Oldies am Pool mächtig langweilig und steril 

Wir hoffen die Bilder finden Gefallen.

lG Sabine

(jetzt klappt es mit den Bildern nicht ... muss sie erst verkleinern)


----------



## Gartenbiene (15. Juli 2010)

Pics


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser Traum - Schwimmteich*

Servus Sabine

Wunderschön 

Wie groß ist den der Koi/Goldi-Teich


----------



## Gartenbiene (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser Traum - Schwimmteich*

Hallo Helmut,

ich weiß die ganzen Maße leider nicht wirklich, aber ich denke so an die 3x4m (ist ja nicht kreisrund geworden) und 2m tief.
Die Tiefe weiß ich noch vom ausbaggern letztes Jahr, zwecks Winterschutz für die Fische.
Wenn die Kinder mal größer sind und es ruhiger wird am Teich, werden wir den Weg zwischen den Teichen entfernen und eine kleine Brücke darüber bauen. GsD ist mein Mann ein begnadeter Handwerker.
Wir haben da schon von Holz bis Glasbrücken sämtliche Pläne vorliegen 
Dann können die Fische schwimmen wo sie wollen. Das wird allerdings noch ein paar Jährchen dauern ...

lG
Sabine


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser Traum - Schwimmteich*

Servus

In diesem Fall das Ihr die Teiche verbindet würde ich aber "Filtertechnisch" auf eine Schwerkraftanlage umrüsten ... mit Trommel- oder Vließfilter und einer, dem dann angepaßten Teichvolumen, sehr guten Biostufe .....

Die Planung diesbezüglich würde ich dann jetzt schon beginnen .... 


Ihr erfreut Euch dann an dem klarsten, sauberen Wasser
die Koi durch die gesunden Bedingungen


----------



## Gartenbiene (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser Traum - Schwimmteich*

der Fischteich ist jetzt schon mit 2 sehr großen Tonnen, inkl. passender Füllung, als Filter ausgestattet. Wiedermal keine Ahnung wie groß die genau sind aber das Wasser ist schön klar.
Aber Dankeschön für deinen Tipp !  wir werden uns das mal durchlesen um gut gerüstet zu sein.

lG
Sabine


----------



## günter-w (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser Traum - Schwimmteich*

Hallo Sabine, ist eine schöne Anlage geworden, toll. Genießt euer natürliches Reich und habt viel paß dabei


----------



## rut49 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser Traum - Schwimmteich*

 Sabine,
wunderschön euer Teich
bei den momentanen Temperaturen beneide ich euch doppelt.
Mal kurz ´ne Abkühlung und danach reaxen und, da muss es euch doch gutgehen!
Weiterhin viel Spass und sonnige Grüsse Regina


----------



## Gartenbiene (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser Traum - Schwimmteich*

Danke euch für die Komplimente 
wir genießen den Garten jetzt wirklich 100% mehr als früher.
Das ist fast wie Urlaub wenn wir nach der Arbeit heim kommen  einfach herrlich


----------

